# Nvidia Treiber 301.42 ist erschienen !



## addicTix (22. Mai 2012)

Heute ist der neue Nvidia Treiber 301.42 erschienen... Für alle die Probleme mit den Vorgänger-Treiber hatte oder generell immer auf dem neusten Stand sein will, könnte das interessant sein 

32bit: http://www.nvidia.de/object/win7-winvista-32bit-301.42-whql-driver-de.html
64bit: http://www.nvidia.de/object/win7-winvista-64bit-301.42-whql-driver-de.html


----------



## N8Mensch2 (22. Mai 2012)

Das ging jetzt fix  . Mit dem 301.34 läuft aber gerade alles so gut bei mir, ich werde wohl noch etwas warten. Schon mal gut zu wissen, dass ein neuer Treiber zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2012)

Na endlich werden jetzt von den neuen Nvidia Treiber auch die 580 unterstützt war auch Zeit.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Man, man, man. Heute ist meine GTX690 angekommen. Also den bis heute Nachmittag einzigen Treiber für die Karte installiert (301.34). Karte lief, aber der PC schaltete sich nicht mehr aus.
Da habe ich jetzt 3h dran herum gerödelt. Ergebnis: Der NV-Treiber war's schuld.
Glück im Unglück, dass soeben der 301.42 gekommen ist der dieses Problem behebt


----------



## warlock0601 (22. Mai 2012)

Habe ihn auch jetzt mal installiert so ganz gut.

Aber in Windows Live Mail ist meine Schrift verschwomen hat das noch einer von Euch.


----------



## Thm1 (22. Mai 2012)

Hab den Treiber jetzt Installiert funktioniert super mit meiner GTX 570 und downsampling macht jetzt auch keine Probleme mehr.



warlock0601 schrieb:


> Aber in Windows Live Mail ist meine Schrift verschwomen hat das noch einer von Euch.


 
Benutzt Live Mail auch, das Problem kommt bei mir aber nicht vor.


----------



## Firefighter45 (22. Mai 2012)

warlock0601 schrieb:


> Aber in Windows Live Mail ist meine Schrift verschwomen hat das noch einer von Euch.



 Ja das hab ich auch, aber schon seit den letzten 2-3 Treibern.


----------



## PC GAMER (22. Mai 2012)

Mann kann das Verschwommene wegmachen.

Hatte ich mit meiner AMD auch da ist Irgendwo ein Haken falsch...


----------



## Firefighter45 (22. Mai 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Mann kann das Verschwommene wegmachen.
> 
> Hatte ich mit meiner AMD auch da ist Irgendwo ein Haken falsch...




   Wusste ich es doch das die Sachen einen Haken hat 


 EDIT: Bei mir sehe ich gerade geht das verschwommene weg wenn ich FXAA ausmache.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Mai 2012)

Geht denn DS(downsampling) wieder ordentlich ?


----------



## warlock0601 (22. Mai 2012)

Stimmt wenn man FXAA aus macht ist die Schrift wieder normal.

Aber grade das FXAA finde ich ja gut.


----------



## Sina (22. Mai 2012)

Hmm...Hallo erstmal,
ich hab nun ein problem...habe noch ne nvidia geforce 9500 gt.
ich habe mein alten treiber deinstalliert...und wollte dann den neuen installieren, nun kriege ich ne fehlermeldung beim installieren...
habe jetzt mein alten treiber auch nicht mehr, um zu testen ob es am treiber liegt..
kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Soulblader (22. Mai 2012)

Ich habe eine GTX 470 und im Idle taktet der Treiber denn den Grafiktakt auf 25 MHz runter und bekommt diesen auch nicht mehr automatisch noch oben, bei einer Vollbild Anwendung.... vielleicht brauchts Treiber Viagra.  Fliegt wieder runter so ein Dreck. 

Könnte sich PCGH mal der Sache annehmen. Absoluter Beta Müll ist aber bei jeden Treiber der 300´er Serie. ich gehe zurück.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Karte lief, aber der PC schaltete sich nicht mehr aus.


 
Sowas habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Komischer Bug. 



Sina schrieb:


> Hmm...Hallo erstmal,
> ich hab nun ein problem...habe noch ne nvidia geforce 9500 gt.
> ich habe mein alten treiber deinstalliert...und wollte dann den neuen installieren, nun kriege ich ne fehlermeldung beim installieren...
> habe jetzt mein alten treiber auch nicht mehr, um zu testen ob es am treiber liegt..
> kann mir jemand helfen?



Du kannst dir bei Nvidia.de auch alte Treiber runterladen.
Einfach bei Treiber in den Beta und Archivierte Treiber gehen und dort dann den runterladen den du vorher hattest.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Komischer Bug.



Ich hatte das so auch noch nie. Wenn ich den Treiber manuell deinstalliert hatte fuhr der PC runter, wenn ich ihn wieder installierte dann ging der PC nicht aus. Seit dem neuen Treiber funktioniert alles wie es soll


----------



## Wild Thing (22. Mai 2012)

Bei mir läuft Crysis2 unter dem neuen Treiber nur noch mit 5 Fps Habe es auch nicht zum laufen bekommen und den alten wieder Installiert...


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Jetzt wird es immer komischer. Einer braucht den Treiber damit der Rechner überhaupt ausgeht und bei anderen ist er schlechter als der alte.
Was hat Nvidia denn da wieder angestellt?


----------



## Wild Thing (22. Mai 2012)

Wüsste ich auch mal gerne...


----------



## LP96 (22. Mai 2012)

Wild Thing schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft Crysis2 unter dem neuen Treiber nur noch mit 5 Fps Habe es auch nicht zum laufen bekommen und den alten wieder Installiert...


 Kannst du eventuell mal Taktrate auslesen? Beim Beta hatte ich bei mir z.B. das Problem das der Stromsparmodus ab und an mal rumgesponnen hat.


----------



## addicTix (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte mit dem neuen Treiber bist jetzt noch keine Probleme... Im gegenteil, mir kam es sogar vor als würde BF3 eine ecke Runder laufen


----------



## Wild Thing (22. Mai 2012)

LP96 schrieb:


> Kannst du eventuell mal Taktrate auslesen? Beim Beta hatte ich bei mir z.B. das Problem das der Stromsparmodus ab und an mal rumgesponnen hat.



Kann ich bei gelegenheit mal machen.... Mit MSI Afterburner????


----------



## CeresPK (22. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Komischer Bug.


 
Gleichen Bug hatte ich auch mit dem 301.3x
Mit 2 GTX680ern und aktivierten SLI

Windows war heruntergefahren aber der Rechner lief noch.
behoben hat es nur ein Treiberdowngrade auf den aktuellen Beta der leider im SLI nicht so gut funktioniert wie der 690 Release Treiber.

Gut das es jetzt ein Update gibt, wird gleich draufgeschmissen wenn ich heim komme


----------



## HansOConner (22. Mai 2012)

So mit dem neuen 301.42 WHQL-Treiber und einer GTX 680, funktioniert nun auch endlich Anno 2070 vernünftig mit DX 11, der Gamma-Bug ist also behoben worden, hat ja 2 Monate gedauert, aber jetzt läufts so, wie's sein soll


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:
			
		

> Gleichen Bug hatte ich auch mit dem 301.3x
> Mit 2 GTX680ern und aktivierten SLI
> Windows war heruntergefahren aber der Rechner lief noch.
> behoben hat es nur ein Treiberdowngrade auf den aktuellen Beta der leider im SLI nicht so gut funktioniert wie der 690 Release Treiber.



Ah, ein Leidensgenosse. Auf jeden Fall ein ärgerlicher Bug. Ich hatte anfangs schon Sorge, dass es an der Grafikkarte selber lag.


----------



## CeresPK (22. Mai 2012)

Ja liegt auf jeden Fall am Treiber und SLI.
Aber irgendwie ein wenig ähhhm irritierend und witzig zugleich, da es ja der Release-Treiber der 690 ist und die ja Lustigerweiße SLI braucht um den "geringen" Aufpreis zu rechtfertigen


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:
			
		

> Ja liegt auf jeden Fall am Treiber und SLI.
> Aber irgendwie ein wenig ähhhm irritierend und witzig zugleich, da es ja der Release-Treiber der 690 ist und die ja Lustigerweiße SLI braucht um den "geringen" Aufpreis zu rechtfertigen



Ja, da kommt man sich fast ein wenig vera.... von NV vor


----------



## webwebber (22. Mai 2012)

wenn link, dann bitte ohne umwege direkt zu guru!!


----------



## addicTix (22. Mai 2012)

webwebber schrieb:


> wenn link, dann bitte ohne umwege direkt zu guru!!



Wir reden hier von ofiziellen Treibern direkt von Nvidia, die auch auf der Nvidia Website angeboten werden...


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ah, ein Leidensgenosse. Auf jeden Fall ein ärgerlicher Bug. Ich hatte anfangs schon Sorge, dass es an der Grafikkarte selber lag.


 
Erinnert ein wenig an den Bug den ich mit 2 GTX 680 hatte die einfach nicht im SLI zusammenarbeiten wollten.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Erinnert ein wenig an den Bug den ich mit 2 GTX 680 hatte die einfach nicht im SLI zusammenarbeiten wollten.



Ach ja, ich erinnere mich. Lag bestimmt auch am Release Treiber.


----------



## taggy (22. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit downsampling und der gtx680 aus ?  bekommt man nun 3840x2160 hin?

Ich schaffe es bis jezt nicht   immernoch dieser red screen


----------



## DeathMetal (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn dein Screen keine 2x HD schafft, liegt das meist nicht an der GraKa. Musst halt mit den Settings (Hz, aktive Pixel etc.) rumspielen bis es klappt. Gibt hier von PCGH doch n super Tutorial ...

... oder versteh ich dich ganz falsch?


----------



## Liza (22. Mai 2012)

Hier gibt's noch von der UK Seite mehr Infos + Benchmarks zum 301.42er.
Articles : NVIDIA GeForce 301.42 WHQL Drivers Add Major Gaming Features & Boost Skyrim Performance By Up To 20% - GeForce


----------



## taggy (22. Mai 2012)

Ich versuche es auf einem Syncmaster BX2450.
Mit meiner vorherigen GTX460  hatte ich ohne Probleme die 3840x2160 benutzen können.
Das Problem mit den red screen ist schon länger da bei der gtx680 wenn man versucht die 3840x2160 ein zustellen.
Es sollte mit kommenden treibern gefixt werden.
Ich habe schon sehr viele einstellungen versucht in sachen Hz und aktiven Pixeln.
Den Monitor habe ich einen selbst gemoddeten Treiber verpasst, damit die 50Hz ermöglicht werden. Dies klappte mit der GTX460 auch super. 
Mit der 680 allerdings leider kein erfolg bis jetzt.
Vielleicht hat jemand anders es bereits hinbekommen?!


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich erinnere mich. Lag bestimmt auch am Release Treiber.


 
Aber die Nvidia Fanboys sagen doch immer dass Nvidia Treiber perfekt sind.


----------



## HansOConner (22. Mai 2012)

Hier die offiziellen Release Notes zum neuen Treiber:
http://de.download.nvidia.com/Windows/301.42/301.42-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


----------



## gufubu678 (22. Mai 2012)

bei mir läufts auch net rund . Hab ne GTX 580 Matrix und das Bild stockt .

Was ist da los bei nvidia  ?? 

Ich vermute die 6xx Generation ist schuld !!


----------



## Kaimanic (23. Mai 2012)

2880x1620 nimmt er noch bei meiner gtx570. Downsampling @ 3840x2160 verweigert er leider.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Mai 2012)

Ist das Problem mit den Rucklern jetzt beseitigt mit dem neuen WHQL ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. Mai 2012)

Liza schrieb:


> Hier gibt's noch von der UK Seite mehr Infos + Benchmarks zum 301.42er.
> Articles : NVIDIA GeForce 301.42 WHQL Drivers Add Major Gaming Features & Boost Skyrim Performance By Up To 20% - GeForce


 Danke für den Link . Sieht gut aus für die 5xxer....


----------



## pearmint (23. Mai 2012)

Hab seit dem neuen Treiber keine Probleme mehr mit Downsampling. Geht alles von  2.400 x 1.350, 2.880 x 1.620 und  3.840 x 2.160. Ich benutze eine GTX 570.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Mai 2012)

thx fast übersehn


----------



## scherich (23. Mai 2012)

FXAA ausschalten


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (23. Mai 2012)

Auch meine GTX470 läuft mit dem Treiber(301.42) recht gut. 
@OC sind diese Treiber für die 400Reihe wohl nichts. 
(Hatte gestern in BF3 mit meinem "Standard OC mit diesem neuen Treiber Bildfehler bekommen, mit dem 296.10er Treiber hatte ich diese Probleme (gefühlt) nicht!(Lösung der Bildfehler war etwas mehr Volt zu geben!))


----------



## Seabound (23. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Man, man, man. Heute ist meine GTX690 angekommen.



Nice! 




Werde den heut mittag, wenn ich von der Schaff zu hause bin, auch ziehen...


----------



## veteran (23. Mai 2012)

Habe immer noch die gleichen Probleme wie beim Beta Vorgänger, beim 3D Mark11 im Performance Modus schleppt sich meine 580 mit 10-15 fps durchs Bild.
Spiele laufen teilweise dann wieder, aber hilft ja nichts muss wohl weiter warten!


----------



## ReVan1199 (23. Mai 2012)

Kann den schon jemand sagen, ob der Vsync Bug behoben wurde?


----------



## addicTix (23. Mai 2012)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Kann den schon jemand sagen, ob der Vsync Bug behoben wurde?


 
Also der bug sollte ja, laut Nvidia, mit dem nächsten Treiber behoben werden... 
Ausprobiert hab ich es noch nicht, denke aber das er behoben wurde...


----------



## Kaimanic (23. Mai 2012)

Hoppla! 3880x2040 geht doch! Sorry, mein Fehler


----------



## CeresPK (23. Mai 2012)

Weezer schrieb:
			
		

> Also der bug sollte ja, laut Nvidia, mit dem nächsten Treiber behoben werden...
> Ausprobiert hab ich es noch nicht, denke aber das er behoben wurde...



Aber es wurde auch gesagt das dieser Treiber dann im Juni erscheint und nicht "Mitte" Mai. 

MfG ceres


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Mai 2012)

Hey was ist jetzt anderst bei Vsync mit den 2 neuen einstell optionen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## addicTix (23. Mai 2012)

Die 2 Optionen konnte ich/man schon mit den Vorgänger Treibern einstellen.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Mai 2012)

Nicht bemerkt/gesehen^^ Was machen die anders ?


----------



## addicTix (23. Mai 2012)

Automatisch ist Adaptives Vsync... Was Intervall 2 ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Mai 2012)

Weezer schrieb:


> Automatisch ist Adaptives Vsync... Was Intervall 2 ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.


 
Genau das Intervall 2 würde mich Interressieren was das genau macht!


----------



## zyX (23. Mai 2012)

hey, ich habe heute den treiber drauf gemacht .... statt besser zu werden, hatte ich total probleme mit, alle spiele leifen in zeitlupe... zuerst dachte vllt habe ich nicht alles vom alten treiber gelöscht... somit habe ich mein system formatiert... dann habe ich den treiber neuinstalliert... und ich habe das problem immer noch.
kann mir bitte einer sagen ob ich was falsch gemacht habe oder treiber ist fehlerhaft... 

grafikkarte: Asus Geforce GTX 580 Matrix

gruß 
zyx


----------



## addicTix (23. Mai 2012)

Anscheinend haben viele User mit einer Grafikkarte der 500er Serie ( speziell 580 wie es aussieht ) mit diesem Treiber Probleme... Installier am besten den Vorgänger-Treiber

32bit: NVIDIA DRIVERS 301.24BETA
64bit: NVIDIA DRIVERS 301.24BETA


----------



## zyX (23. Mai 2012)

hmm kacke dann habe ich umsonst formatiert  erst hackt einer mein dia3 acc und klaut alles und nun das aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Domowoi (23. Mai 2012)

zyX schrieb:


> hey, ich habe heute den treiber drauf gemacht .... statt besser zu werden, hatte ich total probleme mit, alle spiele leifen in zeitlupe...[...]


 Bist du auch sicher dass sich die Grafikeinstellungen nicht geändert haben.

Ich hab mit meiner 580 keine Probleme. Im Gegenteil BF3 läuft geringfügig besser.


----------



## RFS-Media (24. Mai 2012)

ich habe den treiber auf meinem laptop installiert und glücklicherweise nicght auf dem pc.
merkwürdigerweise wird mein browser nach 45min extrem langsam seit dem treiberupdate.
dazu kommt das etwa alle 2 std der bildschirm schwarz wird und windows mir eine wiederherstellungsmeldung des displaydrivers anzeigt.

alles erst seit dieser treiber drauf ist.
hat noch jemand ähnliche probleme?
(gpu gf420m)


----------



## pain_suckz (24. Mai 2012)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Genau das Intervall 2 würde mich Interressieren was das genau macht!


 
das begrenzt die Frames auf 30


----------



## addicTix (24. Mai 2012)

RFS-Media schrieb:


> ich habe den treiber auf meinem laptop installiert und glücklicherweise nicght auf dem pc.
> merkwürdigerweise wird mein browser nach 45min extrem langsam seit dem treiberupdate.
> dazu kommt das etwa alle 2 std der bildschirm schwarz wird und windows mir eine wiederherstellungsmeldung des displaydrivers anzeigt.
> 
> ...



Bei mir läuft alles optimal... Sogar BF3 läuft meiner Meinung nach eine Ecke runder 
Und Display Driver probleme hab ich seit ich die Grafikkarte wieder auf dem normalen Takt habe nicht mehr... Also ich bin vollkommen glücklich mit dem Treiber.


----------



## WeaponPharmacy (26. Mai 2012)

Mit den alten Treibern 196.10 hatte ich das Verschwommene Problem nicht. Kann ich die Option (NVIDIA FXAA Technologie) die nur in dem Neuen Treiber ist, irgendwie ausschalten.

Das wäre diese Option hier:

NVIDIA FXAA Technologie – Die Shader-basierte Anti-Aliasing-Technologie ist über das NVIDIA Control Panel verfügbar und sorgt für extrem schnelle Kantenglättung bei Hunderten PC-Spielen. FXAA liefert annähernd dieselbe Qualität wie 4x Multi-Sample-Antialiasing (MSAA), ist dabei aber bis zu 60 % schneller und sorgt für deutlich mehr Gaming-Leistung. FXAA wird auf allen GeForce Grafikprozessoren ab Serie 8 unterstützt. Hinweisieses Merkmal ist bei Spielen mit integrierter FXAA-Unterstützung deaktiviert.



Battlefield 3 z.B. ist ein wenig verschwommen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (26. Mai 2012)

Gleich mal testen, hoffe ich bekomme mal mehr fps in Minecraft mit meiner 9500GT , die ich heute sogar noch bei Expert gesehen habe xD


----------



## addicTix (26. Mai 2012)

WeaponPharmacy schrieb:


> Mit den alten Treibern 196.10 hatte ich das Verschwommene Problem nicht. Kann ich die Option (NVIDIA FXAA Technologie) die nur in dem Neuen Treiber ist, irgendwie ausschalten.
> 
> Das wäre diese Option hier:
> 
> ...



FXAA bringt wirklich fast die selbe Qualität wie 4xMSAA ? WTF
Warum benutz ich dann 4x MSAA in BF3 ?


----------



## CeresPK (26. Mai 2012)

Weezer schrieb:


> FXAA bringt wirklich fast die selbe Qualität wie 4xMSAA ? WTF
> Warum benutz ich dann 4x MSAA in BF3 ?


 
Marketingblubber und Wunschdenken von Nvidia.
(4x) MSAA ist um einiges besser wenn es darum geht flimmern abzustellen.
Und was nicht erwähnt wird ist, das FXAA ja eben auch zu einem sehr unscharfen Bild führt.

Deswegen würde ich MSAA oder CSAA, wenn die Leistung reicht, immer den Vorzug geben.

MfG


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Mai 2012)

BF3 hat FXAA bereits integriert und ist in den Options unter *Post Processing* zu regeln.
FXAA glättet im Gegensatz zu MSAA auch 2D-Objekte etc. und lässt das Bild insgesamt ruhiger wirken. Leider verliert dann aber auch das ganze Bild an Schärfe. 
SSAA oder downsampling glätten ebenfalls das komplette Bild, kosten aber sehr viel Leistung. Und das Nvidia SSAA lässt das Bild auch unscharf werden, AMD hat hier die Nase vorne(siehe PCGH-Magazin).
Ich habe jetzt erst mal FXAA standardmäßig aktiviert, da mir FPS recht wichtig sind. Das ruhige Bild kommt schon gut, vor allem auf TV und etwas weiter entfernt(fällt die Unschärfe nicht so auf). MSAA glättet nur 3D-Objekte - bleibt bei Maps mit viel Vegetaion etc. außen vor. Alles _off_ = schön scharf, aber Treppchen und flimmern.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (26. Mai 2012)

Mit den neuen Treibern habe ich etwa 20% mehr fps in Minecraft


----------



## addicTix (26. Mai 2012)

Hm wenn ich MSAA auf 4x in BF3 stelle hab ich die gleichen FPS ( natürlich auch bei der gleichen Stelle ) wie ohne MSAA... 
WTF ?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Mai 2012)

@Weezer
Wenn MSAA funktioniert und die FPS von 4x auf 1xMSAA nicht steigen, könnte die CPU limitieren.


----------



## addicTix (26. Mai 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> @Weezer
> Wenn MSAA funktioniert und die FPS von 4x auf 1xMSAA nicht steigen, könnte die CPU limitieren.


Gut oder schlecht ?
Eher schlecht oder ? Wenn ich mehr FPS will, bekomm ich die ja nicht


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Mai 2012)

Falls dir die FPS nicht reichen, ist das eher ungünstig. Die Grafikkarte kann im Multiplayer entlastet werden, die CPU eher nicht, da 64 Spieler und große Maps mit unzählige Mapobjekte berechnet werden müssen. Falls die CPU wirklich limitiert, kannst du auch die Auflösung auf 800*600 drastisch senken, die FPS würden nicht steigen.


----------



## addicTix (27. Mai 2012)

Ok probier ich mal aus 
Naja die FPS droppen auf großen Maps auch gerne mal auf 30... Nicht wirklich schön spielbar...


----------



## addicTix (27. Mai 2012)

Also die FPS haben sich als ich die Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf 800x600 geändert habe um ca. 4 erhöht... 
CPU limit also ?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (27. Mai 2012)

Davon würde ich ausgehen. Wobei mir FPS Richtung 30 für einen 6 Kerner mit 3,7 Ghz etwas wenig vorkommen. 
Wenn jedoch die FPS trotz massiver GPU Entlastung nicht entsprechend stark steigen, ist die CPU am Limit.


----------



## addicTix (27. Mai 2012)

Naja entlastet würde ich meine GPU nicht nennen... Bei BF3 hängt sie bei 90-98%


----------



## N8Mensch2 (27. Mai 2012)

Unter 800*600 oder auch full HD? Wenn meine GPU belastet wird, liegt die Auslastung bei über 100 %, weil der Boost ja noch dazu kommt. Wenn ich die GPU entlaste(4xAA & SSAO statt HBAO), kann die CPU ihre Leistung entfalten und die FPS fallen nicht mehr unter 60(und steigen bis 200 fps). Die GPU Auslastung geht manchmal unter 100, liegt aber i.d.R. über 100.
Wenn ich dann noch die Auflösung auf 800*600 stelle, läuft nur die CPU am Limit und die GPU Auslastung liegt weit unter 90 %.


----------



## CeresPK (27. Mai 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Unter 800*600 oder auch full HD? Wenn meine GPU belastet wird, liegt die Auslastung bei über 100 %, weil der Boost ja noch dazu kommt. Wenn ich die GPU entlaste(4xAA & SSAO statt HBAO), kann die CPU ihre Leistung entfalten und die FPS fallen nicht mehr unter 60(und steigen bis 200 fps). *Die GPU Auslastung geht manchmal unter 100, liegt aber i.d.R. über 100.*
> Wenn ich dann noch die Auflösung auf 800*600 stelle, läuft nur die CPU am Limit und die GPU Auslastung liegt weit unter 90 %.


 
Du Redest sicherlich vom Powerlimit und nicht von der GPU-Auslastung
Bei der Auslastung sind 95-100% vollkommen normal aber die GPU kann nicht über 100% ausgelastet werden.

Das Powerlimit dagegen kannst du ja selbst festlegen ( NVInspector, EVGA Precision X und Co.) und bei Referenzkarten (einstellbar bis zu 132%) werden hier Werte von um die 150% erreicht.

@weezer
bei dir nehme ich trotzdem an das es sich um ein CPU-Limit handelt.
Taktet der Phenom vlt. nicht richtig hoch sprich hast du C&Q aktiviert?

eigentlich wäre diese Fehlersuche aber besser in deinem Thread aufgehoben.

MfG ceres


----------

